# Help with a trivia question



## weddinggraphix (Feb 23, 2012)

Hello.  I've been a long time reader, but first time poster here.  Not sure which is the proper section to place this question, but I need help on a trivia question.  I'm playing this iPhone app called triple entendre Sci-Fi and i'm completely stuck on level 18 and could use some help.  Each puzzle has a correct answer which usually consists of a word or two.  

This puzzle has a picture of a boy in overalls and a red cap with the following description:

"despite all reports, this young lifeform survived the crash of what kind of jet?"

any idea either what the answer is, or what the movie or tv show is that they are referring to???  HELP PLEASE


----------



## The Judge (Feb 23, 2012)

Can't help you, but I don't think this is the right place, so I'll move it to SFF Lounge, as it's an SFF question.


----------

